# Buying a Car in Spain - Brand New vs 6 months to 1 year old



## Kenwhite77

Hi everyone,

I have been doing some research on buying a car in Spain and basically would like to tell you what I normally do in the UK to see if it is the same in Spain.

1. I firstly decide what car I am buying after lots of research
2. I would then look at the buy new price vs a 6 month to 1 year old model.
3. In all cases I will buy a car between 6 months and 18 months old, after all it has taken the biggest hit in depreciation and means I get the top spec.

Now when it comes to buying a car in Spain

1. Used prices seem higher than in the UK
2. It appears more cost effective to buying a brand new car in Spain
3. Are the main dealers into negotiating in Spain like they are in the UK?
4. Do they sell ex demo's cheaper, I only as my friend who lives in Spain said a main dealer would not budge on the price from the new price and it had 6,000kms on the clock.

Please can anyone give me their experience of buying a new car vs a 6 month to 1 year old car in Spain. 

Your thoughts will be much appreciates.

Ken


----------



## fergie

We have bought two new cars from the same main dealer in the last 12 months, they don't seem to budge at all on the price, no room for negotiation. Both the cars were not the basic showroom models, we chose extras to suit our needs.
The 'present' I got for buying an expensive new car was 3 small spray bottles of car air spray,and the instruction books in English, Wow! so exciting.
Well, that is all I can offer on experience of car buying here, hopefully you will have others giving their stories.
When I had previously bought new cars in the Uk, they threw in all sorts of little extras, car mats etc, and on the day of collection I was given a huge bouquet of flowers.


----------



## boxergirl

We bought a new car to avoid the hassle of secondhand. We got a good discount and got 5 years guarantee thrown in. The car was much more expensive than in the uk but that is normal, just the price that you have to pay here. We are very happy with the car, the dealer and the aftercare (Renault).


----------



## baldilocks

s/h vehicles are more expensive but that is because they hold their price better and will invariably be better than in UK - no salt on the roads (less rust).


----------



## thrax

Both my parents and in-laws bought new cars recently. They both negotiated discounts of between €2000 and €4000 and both got 7 year warranties


----------



## Kenwhite77

thrax said:


> Both my parents and in-laws bought new cars recently. They both negotiated discounts of between €2000 and €4000 and both got 7 year warranties


Hi Thrax,

That is good to hear your parents in laws negotiated a deal, you would certainly expect to do a deal in the current economic climate.

Would you be happy to disclose the manufacturer? I am curious as I am looking at buying either a VW, Nissan or a Ford. 

Thanks

Ken


----------



## fergie

Both the cars we bought were VW's from the main dealer, although we didn't get any discount, we are very pleased with the cars. We have owned VW's in the past and found them such a reliable car.


----------



## NickZ

Don't get too distracted by a discount. Magicians put pretty girls in short dresses on stage to distract you. Car dealers hike prices so they can give you a discount.

Citreon is famous for having sales . I don't think they've had a month in the last decade without one. If everybody gets a discount then that's the real price.


----------



## Kenwhite77

NickZ said:


> Don't get too distracted by a discount. Magicians put pretty girls in short dresses on stage to distract you. Car dealers hike prices so they can give you a discount.
> 
> Citreon is famous for having sales . I don't think they've had a month in the last decade without one. If everybody gets a discount then that's the real price.


It isn't about getting distracted, it is about getting a deal that you would certainly get in the UK.

Ie. I test drove a £20,000 car in the UK that I considered buying before deciding to move to Spain. I run my own company so negotiate deals deals daily, I asked the salesman what was the best price he could do, immediately without hesitation he knocked 10% off the list price. Then proceeded with offering me free extras to secure the sale. 

I am a person who thrives on negotiating and look forward to buying a new car in Spain.


----------



## 90199

Our new Kangoo was considerably cheaper than the same model in the U.K. However this is the Canary Island economy, prices differ from other parts of Spain.

We still have the car eight years later, there is no point in contemplating another this one is still like new. Perhaps that explains why second hand vehicles retain their value.


----------



## NickZ

Kenwhite77 said:


> , immediately without hesitation he knocked 10% off the list price. .


Which should tell you that 10% off is the real price.


----------



## Dunpleecin

This is an oldish thread but still relevant. What's the latest advice on buying new? How are prices compared to the UK and are there any websites which would give an indication of prices?


----------

